# Dora's new friend



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When we were all in Chicago, I complained how Dora has killed all of her barking dogs and we couldn't find them around here. Well Lina found them online and unfortunately they were all out of "pink barker" but this one finally came and I think you will tell from the video, just how thrilled Dora is. I love the little happy cries Dora makes the entire time playing with it. She LOVES barking dogs.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Amazing how the other dogs give her space with her new toy w/o stealing the show. Her coat looks lovely.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I
View attachment 25925
Dora!

Love her frisky pouncing when you're holding her new friend.
Dash...just casually checking the new friend out....
And of course, Belle....who has to put her two cents in near the end


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's so funny! The floors look GREAT, by the way.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh is she one happy girl to have her barking dog back. You should use that for her reward in class, she loooooves that thing.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so cute to watch. I was glad to see Dora bull doze Dash. Evye always does that to Bentley and was curious as to what that was all about. I was waiting to see my cute little Belle show up in the video and she appeared !! Cute video Amanda. Dora is one happy little girl.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She is so Happy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, that is one happy Neezer. Dora does look amazing Amanda! I am not sure though I could stand the sound of that barker in the house...LOL.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dora is soo pretty. She was thrilled for sure-I love her pouncing. Belle reminds me of Pixie size-wise.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love seeing them play so happily like that! Too cute!

Hope you bought about 10 of those things and hid them somewhere so you don't have to search so long next time!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Barker only comes out on occasion and we have to hide where we put it. Otherwise Dora stalks the fireplace (my usual choice-lol)

Leeann- could you imagine what the BC would do to Dora if I got that out. I can't even use a squeaky toy in class they go so nuts! She would be the one getting bounced like Dash and Belle.

Both Belle and Dash know not to get between barker and Dora. She gets crazy with that toy. Dora has a few pounds on both of them and knows how to use it! Belle however does try to dominant the situation. She usually does this till Dora puts her in place but that would involve putting barker down so it doesnt happen very often.

She is looking good as her shoulder is grown out pretty well. But today is long overdue bath time!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this video. Dora is more animated than I have ever seen her. It is so great to see one of them enjoy something so much, and Belle and Dash just let her have her fun time. Is this a child’s or dog toy? I got my girls that Weasel thing with the ball, it lasted about 2 minutes. I think they were on the kill not play.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- she is a different dog at home. Always been that way! That is why I stick to my feelings of a good breeder who socializes puppies at a young age is priceless.

It is a child's toy so definite supervision. We did the weasel ball and that didn't last cause they break it at the string real quick. This one has a shelf life of about 6 months with Dora. Her other barking dog sounds like it is dying and it's legs are bent so it doesnt walk. But we dont let her just destroy. We bring it out and play with it. She isnt a chewer either. She just shakes it and throws it. 

Here is the one that started it all. Pink Barker! In LA near downtown and fashion district, they sell them on the sides of the road for $5.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... Look at Dora loving her new barky dog. I love the happy grumbles as she's playing w/it. She's aDORAble!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dora is so happy in both videos, look how much her hair has grown.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dora is beautiful!!! I'm glad she has a new barker to make her so happy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WHAT FUN!!!! It's good to see Dora having so much fun.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful! And so fun to watch throwing her barky dog around, and not sharing! It's pretty obvious that it is HERs!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was so cute to watch. Dora is so beautiful. I guess you need to stock up on those barky dogs. She is so happy to have her new friend. I am still amazed how well trained she is when you ask her to sit and stay even when you have her favorite toy in front of her. Belle looks so cute in her outfit. What a cutie pie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dora is so adorable with her little dog. She is beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay we added another barking dog toy. I am just as obsessed with getting these for Dora as she is with playing with them. You can hear how much fun she is having and you can tell by Dasher being curious. This one flips and kicks with it's back legs and when it does this it really gets her going. Normally him and Belle stay far away from these toys as they know they are Dora's. She is a hot mess from gardening with me this weekened and needs a bath but it will have to wait for some barker fun this morning.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Is Belle locked in a room somewhere? Glad Dora likes her new doggie! Ours is sitting on the kitchen table still in the box!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so cute. Playing the video, I know have Evye and Taylor barking out the back door and Bentley wanted to be picked up so he could see where the barking was coming from. How Dora loves her interactive toys...little cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FUN!! I just love Dora's coloring and coat, Amanda. It's just gorgeous!! Too bad the dog wasn't upright anymore as I would have loved seeing Dora follow it around.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Dora's having a BLAST with the barking dogs! If I were you, I would think twice before adding a teacup chichuahua with a barking problem to your household!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dora is so pretty and looks like she is really enjoying the little dog. Funny my girls do the same thing when we got out certain toys, one goes crazy and the other one watches. Smarty has a mouse (cat toy) that she goes nuts for. I've got to figure out how to upload video, that's my next project.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your dogs are just adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dora is such a hoot with her toy's, I love it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cute toy, Amanda...like Dora, Maddie loves toys that make unusual sounds or moves. Dora looks like she's loving that toy!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cute...spin dry comment was hilarious.


----------

